# making PHOTOMANIPS!!!



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I need a little practice on my Photo manipulation skills... so I'm making manips of your betta fish! Yaya!!!!

Just post the pics and tell me what kind of background you want, what text, and what fish you want on it!

I use a free site called Pixlr as well as Windows paint to create my manips!

I use a mouse too 

So post pics and give me a description of what you want.

I'll get an example up soon!!

Thanks guys!

(They are free too! )


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

could you do Marlin for me


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished! Tell me what you think:









http://i51.tinypic.com/t81zs5.jpg


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

LUV it !


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

could I make one for u?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do Bruce? Maybe in the ocean or something fun like that.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Something blingy, as if she were famous or something 
Because she acts like shes "all that"

her name is Chita


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I can make one for both Chita and Bruce! 

I'll start on them tomorrow because i don't have a computer right now. Im on my phone! 

Thanks guys!!


----------

